# Bearded Dragon Baytril help!!



## Fellowdt23 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi my bearded dragon had baytril a month ago for RI, stopped using after 10 days and vet said Dragon was better but a month had passed and ue was still eating very little and a crust appeared on his nose so we have him back on baytril im on day 8 crusts have gone bubbles in mouth gone from what i can see 

my problem is he wont bask since hes been on the meds is this normal? 
Or is it the fact hes not eating since meds so theres not much to digest?

Also im worried after the 10 days he will relapse again my vet got it wrong last time so ive lost trust there! I will actually have enough med to last 12 days rather than the recommended 10 would it be safe to do the 12 days to make sure hes recovered?

Thanks honest answers from any reptile owners welcome


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

This might sound a bit harsh but its not intended to be that way..

If you dragon had a RI then there may be something in your husbandry that needs looking at. Generally dragons that are kept in optimal temps and good husbandry won't get a RI.


Might want to go through your viv setup with the guys on here so they can help you spot what the cause is. That will need addressing to prevent any further complications and RI's.


Whats are your 4 viv temps? Basking, hot, cold, night.
What are you using to test your temps.
What uv are you using, when was it last changed.
Viv size.
What heat source are you using.
Are you using a thermomstat.

Lets have some pics of the setup to see if we can spot anything obvious that you may be missing.


The eating and basking temps go hand in hand. If he isn't eating then he is unlikely to bask, but if his basking temps aren't right he is also unlikely to want to eat.

.


----------



## Fellowdt23 (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi 

My temps are basking 38-42c coolside 31c usually 28c but turned up as hes not well and night temps at the moment are same as cool side while hes not well!

Arcadia uvb 12
100w basking bulb Through dimming thermostat

Viv size 4ft x 2ft x 2ft



Never had problems with set up humidity never above 40 
His RI came through my stupidity putting a damp tile in his tank and not realising until it was to late tiles are gone now and lino is the base his RI returned because it had never fully gone after first treament i believe because he still didnt seem right but vet said he was fine then before i knew it crust appeared
Is it normal not to bask when on antibiotic been told its no different from us on antibiotic where you run up a temperature and reptile are no different just want my dragon well again thanks for replying hope of ove not missed anything


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Viviarium is fine, this is a rather simple one.

Baytril although a great antibiotic pretty much kills any appetite the animal has, this eventually leads to lethargy and lack of activity.

Alongside the baytril your animal needs a probiotic to keep it's system going, something vets usually fail to advise.

Your best option is Avipro+ Suppliment it into the drinking water, for the first few days it is also advised to syringe supply it (only until the animal begins eating again). I would also advise hydration baths with it's use, read the guidelines on the back to ensure you are supplying the right amount. (Use a weaker solution in the drinking water).

It may also be wise to confirm the adhesion of the lino you are using, some adhesives become mildly / even majorly toxic when heated.


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

I'd try the Manuka honey and poweraid blue treatment on him. 

Basically Manuka honey not only gives them more energy but helps to rebalance their gut after treatments. Purely natural honey so can't harm. Not too much though as its very sweet. I generaly rolled about 5 waxies in it and tried feeding them. My female will actually take it directly off a spoon though if she is under the weather. They seem to know when its good for them.

Waxies are fattening yes, but if its all you can get him to eat at the moment its fine. I was advised by one of the premier breeders in the UK that 6 month on a high fatty diet is fine as long as you reduce it afterwards to avoid any long term liver fat. They are easy to digest and food is food if he will take them.

Make sure its Manuka honey though and not normal honey. The UMF number tells you how good it is. Ranges from about 5% to 35%. The one I have at the moment is the 10% one from Asda @ £3.99 a jar. (I go through a jar every 2 weeks as my dogs get it as their goodnight treat )


Poweraid blue is great for rehydrating and electrolyte rebalancing. 10% poweraid in water for bath time.


.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

you could try nebuliser with F10 sc Omron C28 Nebuliser & F10 Kit


----------



## linchun38 (May 5, 2012)

Alongside the baytril your animal needs a probiotic to keep it's system going, something vets usually fail to advise.


----------



## Fellowdt23 (Apr 12, 2012)

Rthompson said:


> Viviarium is fine, this is a rather simple one.
> 
> Baytril although a great antibiotic pretty much kills any appetite the animal has, this eventually leads to lethargy and lack of activity.
> 
> ...




Hi

Thanks at the moment ive got some reptiboost but it doesnt seem to do much i will look into getting some Avipro hopefully it helps i appreciate your help thanks

Ps as we speak my beardie is looking a bit better this morning very alert so not all bad

Thanks


----------



## Fellowdt23 (Apr 12, 2012)

nicnet said:


> I'd try the Manuka honey and poweraid blue treatment on him.
> 
> Basically Manuka honey not only gives them more energy but helps to rebalance their gut after treatments. Purely natural honey so can't harm. Not too much though as its very sweet. I generaly rolled about 5 waxies in it and tried feeding them. My female will actually take it directly off a spoon though if she is under the weather. They seem to know when its good for them.
> 
> ...


Hi Nicet

Have just ordered some of your honey hopefully does the trick beardie is looking slightly more lively today which is a good sign if only he would bask and eat he has 3 days antibiotic to go so hopefully thats the end of it!

Thanks for your help


----------



## Fellowdt23 (Apr 12, 2012)

Madhouse5 said:


> you could try nebuliser with F10 sc Omron C28 Nebuliser & F10 Kit


Ive seen people talk about these do they actually work? Has anyone had success with them if i could be sure it would help it would be first item in my shopping basket lol


----------



## Fellowdt23 (Apr 12, 2012)

nicnet said:


> I'd try the Manuka honey and poweraid blue treatment on him.
> 
> Basically Manuka honey not only gives them more energy but helps to rebalance their gut after treatments. Purely natural honey so can't harm. Not too much though as its very sweet. I generaly rolled about 5 waxies in it and tried feeding them. My female will actually take it directly off a spoon though if she is under the weather. They seem to know when its good for them.
> 
> ...


Hi i managed to get royal jelly honey which is manuka honey after doing some research. I mixed it with reptiboost and some banana and he scoffed a full syringe so right at this minute you have helped my dragon big time 

Thanks lets hope hes turning the corner


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

Great, things may be looking up for him.

As much as I would like to take the credit for the Honey treatment I can't. That belongs squarely in the lap of a Mr Reptile Forums - View Profile: Salazare Slytherin who gave me that same advice when my female was not doing well.



Tomorrow try him on some dandelion leaves, they are a great staple, dragons love them and they are also pack loaded with calcium.

Easy on the banana, high in phosphates.


.


----------

